# Spanish Tapas Evening



## Silversage (Mar 17, 2016)

I have friends coming Sunday for tapas.  I have manchego cheese, jambon iberico, Spanish chorizo, sardines, shrimp.  I have sherry vinegar, aioli, romanesco, whole almonds.  I do have time to go to the groceries I need anything else.

Now I just need a plan.  What are some of your favorite tapas?  I'm looking for a variety - hot, cold, on bread, on picks, meat, veg, spicy, savory.......

Ideas?  Recipes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2016)

I did Spanish for a dinner party once. Off the top of my head:
- sliced jambon wrapped around slices of cantaloupe drizzled with a little sherry vinegar 
- spiced almonds with honey and cayenne pepper 
- season the shrimp with smoked paprika and grill or broil; make a dipping sauce with aioli and sherry vinegar
- skewers with manchego, chorizo and roasted red and yellow peppers with romesco for dipping 
- toasted crusty bread rubbed with sliced garlic and tomato. Could top it with sardines. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2016)

Any variation of bacon wrapped dates.

They can be simple bacon and dates, stuffed with a plain or seasoned cheese mixture, nuts etc...  All of the prep work can be done ahead and then bake them off as needed in a moderately hot oven until the bacon is crisp.  

Good luck!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 18, 2016)

Definitely a fun idea for a party.  

Serve a bowl of marinated and spiced olives.

A Spanish Tortilla.  I made a mostly Italianate type  frittata the other day (ham, asparagus and slipped in some leftover scalloped potatoes),  a good idea for using up leftovers,  but not quite "it" for what I was trying to achieve.   While looking at frittata recipes I was cross referencing  Tortilla recipes.   Pretty easy when you have a lot of recipes to prepare.   Basically potatoes and eggs baked.  I've had these several times at parties too and they are good and may be served at room temperature.  

Sangria.  ( Lots of recipe combos.)   We don't serve wine mostly ever.     What we make as an alternative is sparkling lemonade.  Put some lemon, lime and orange slices in a pitcher with lemonade.  Add sparkling water just before serving. 

I think you have enough meat dishes with the jamon, shrimp and sardines.   If you want one more, try albondigas. Tiny little Spanish meatballs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 18, 2016)

When I made this app it was more Italian by using prosciutto, you could use either your jamon Iberico or some jamon Serrano.

Needed: figs, dry ham of choice, goat cheese, honey

Cut a small x-mark into the pointy tip of each fig. Wrap figs securely with ham, stuff some cheese into each fig, and bake at 350 for 5-8 minutes. Drizzle with honey. 

I used fresh figs. I would think you could use plumped dried figs, but I haven't tried that...yet.

Wishing you an enjoyable evening with your guests.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2016)

Smoked almonds with a glass of amontillado and flan for dessert!


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 18, 2016)

We've made all 3 of these several times for tapas meals and like them.  They were in an article if memory serves in early 2000's. 

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/mini-meatballs-in-saffron-sauce

Clams in Garlic Sauce recipe | Epicurious.com

Wine and Ham Croquettes recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2016)

Tiny potatoes would be a nice addition.

You could go with loaded smashed, salt potatoes, boiled or roasted with an Aioli dipping sauce, etc...


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2016)

A tortilla is sort of a must and is very simple

Potatoes bravas is also very easy


----------



## Silversage (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow!  A lot of good ideas here.  Keep 'em coming.........


----------



## creative (Mar 18, 2016)

www.orceserranohams.com/recipes

(scroll down the page)
http://www.orceserranohams.com/recipeshttp://www.orceserranohams.com/recipes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2016)

Tomato and Olive Salad

2 Tbs sherry or red wine vinegar
5 Tbs EVOO
1 garlic clove, smashed and minced (or more if you like garlic)
1 tsp sweet paprika
4 tomatoes, peeled and diced (I used 6 romas)
12 anchovy or pimento stuffed green olives (I use more)
1/2 cucumber, peeled and diced
2 shallots, finely chopped
1 Tbs brined capers, drained (I use nonpareil and 2 Tbs worth)
2-3 chicory heads, separated into leaves for dipping (any other veg you would like works, too)
sea salt (any except iodized)


Whisk first four ingredients together, set aside.  Next 5 ingredients tossed lightly in bowl.

Arrange dipping veggies into six bowls around the edge, divide the salad into six bowls, drizzle each with the dressing and sprinkle with salt or allow others to salt their own.

Serve chilled.


----------

